# Genesis preservation



## Guest (Dec 13, 2011)

Hello,
anyone heard of them? Another lowballer?
Thank you


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2011)

Genesis Preservation out of Colorado? Aaron?

I have completed 5 WO's for them, initial secure, debris, yard maint., and bid approvals. All were at my bid prices (except IS) and payment was received within 20-30 days.

I'd work with them again.


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2011)

Ummm... Best we can tell is they are part of Altisource or Ocwen, as we get work orders from both and sometimes they have a Genisis logo that pops up for split second when we load the Acrobat PDF work order. Or maybe my tin foil hat is too tight and blocking those feel good waves Fannie Mae is sending my way ; )

Either way FBHO ; )


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2011)

Thank you for the relpy.
How does their price list look like? I'd guess it would be lower than national?
Thank you.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

Latbro said:


> Hello,
> anyone heard of them? Another lowballer?
> Thank you


Genesis out of Hawaii?


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2011)

never heard of them.


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2011)

thanohano44 said:


> Genesis out of Hawaii?


I don't even knowthat much about them. Oh well another one on the black list :laughing:


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2011)

*We have done over $1200. worth of work orders and they won't pay us! When we applied for the position Arron told me we would get paid every two weeks and whe two weeks were up then he changed it to net30 days! It has been a month and a half and still we haven't been paid by Genesis Preservation!*


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2011)

Thanks for the info! Have very Happy New Years!


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2011)

brushnirple said:


> ive been in this business almost 6 years and genesis, homeland (hfs) are the biggest run around companies you can deal with. They have people in thier office are either being fired, quitting and so on. STAY AWAY FROM THESE TWO COMPANIES. You will get promised and promised, and when you go out and do the job, you get screwed. ALWAYS GET EMAIL REPLIES FROM ANYONE YOU TALK TO AT THESE COMPANIES, THEY DO STAND UP IN COURT AND DO ASSIST IN DOING MECHANIC LEINS. ALSO IF YOU DID ANY WORK AND ITS BEEN OVER 45 DAYS SINCE YOU INVOICED, AND DONT FEEL COMFORTABLE ABOUT BEING PAID, CHECK YOUR WORK ORDERS, CALL THE BANK AND TALK TO THE RIGHT PERSON. INFORM THEM WHAT IS GOING ON, INFORM THEM THAT YOU ARE REPORTING AND STARTING A MECHANICS LEIN IF THEY CANT GET YOU PAID....IT WORKS


Thank you for the information. I can't believe what they have come to. What happened to the old days when hard working people were appreciated? I noticed that,the further i look into the Property Preservation industry,the worse it gets day by day.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Latbro said:


> Thank you for the information. I can't believe what they have come to. What happened to the old days when hard working people were appreciated? I noticed that,the further i look into the Property Preservation industry,the worse it gets day by day.







That it does. I noticed that with in a few months of getting into the industry back in the spring of 09.


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2012)

Good stuff Guys...
Haven't been here in a while.
However, Homeland offered $25 to us for wints.....
My response.....KA-FU....WACK!!!!!!
Their fees came in so low that a million red flags went up....
Here are some more that are screwing everyone with rediculous low fees
Regis Development
Copperhead
Pacific Preservation
Sigma Construction
First Preston
Shield Asset Services
and this is just a list from my corner of the world...Can you imagine how many there are throughout the country???


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Pac pres...... lol



They screwed up and sent me their bid price for a job.

I got $900 for initial services...... they got $1100 for shuffling paper.
What a crock.


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2012)

Sounds breezy.....


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2012)

Lol, its fun to read forums about my company. I did end up paying Gladwin. He did the work perfectly fine. We are a smaller company, not like HFS, or LPS, so we have had a few problems following up on invoices. They always get paid though. We have some new software that has helped us keep on top of our invoices so that hasnt been a huge problem lately.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

:no:


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2012)

aaronmckeehan said:


> Lol, its fun to read forums about my company. I did end up paying Gladwin. He did the work perfectly fine. We are a smaller company, not like HFS, or LPS, so we have had a few problems following up on invoices. They always get paid though. We have some new software that has helped us keep on top of our invoices so that hasnt been a huge problem lately.


So.....you are admitting that before....you had a huge problem paying invoices....but now....only slightly less huge of a problem paying invoices.


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2012)

Well ya gotta give the guy credit for having big brass ones. He did step into a hornet's nest willingly. Now if we get more than one post...


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2012)

Invoicing isn't a problem at all any more. I browse the forums a lot because I have my own small remodel business as well, so I thought I should at least defend myself.


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2012)

They did pay after 2 months of waiting and threats! Arron really is a nice person and we liked him a lot but we are a small company and needed to be paid on time! I do hope this new soft ware is better! Arron i really beleive was trying but maybe a little over welmed !


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2012)

aaronmckeehan said:


> Lol, its fun to read forums about my company. I did end up paying Gladwin. He did the work perfectly fine. We are a smaller company, not like HFS, or LPS, so we have had a few problems following up on invoices. They always get paid though. We have some new software that has helped us keep on top of our invoices so that hasnt been a huge problem lately.


This is nothing personal against this company but this is the prime example of why the industry has gone to ...
A sub, subbing work. That is the ctux of the $$$$$ issues vendors are facing. If the 10,000 sub, subbing work were told no....
If you cannot provide coverage to an area then it is not your coverage area and...well everyone knows how I feel about this.

You must know you limitations as a businessperson.
Just too damn many hands in the cookie jar....


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

Cleanupman said:


> This is nothing personal against this company but this is the prime example of why the industry has gone to ...
> A sub, subbing work. That is the ctux of the $$$$$ issues vendors are facing. If the 10,000 sub, subbing work were told no....
> If you cannot provide coverage to an area then it is not your coverage area and...well everyone knows how I feel about this.
> 
> ...


Everybody has a business model and an idea how to make money. This just so happens to be his. This helps the banks and nationals save on their bottom line and remove responsibility from them. Plain and simple.


----------



## Tom Stuble (Sep 17, 2012)

i thought Collins was great but he ain't no Peter Gabriel :no:


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2012)

Tom Struble said:


> i thought Collins was great but he ain't no Peter Gabriel :no:


Huh?


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

aaronmckeehan said:


> Lol, its fun to read forums about my company. I did end up paying Gladwin. He did the work perfectly fine. We are a smaller company, not like HFS, or LPS, so we have had a few problems following up on invoices. They always get paid though. We have some new software that has helped us keep on top of our invoices so that hasnt been a huge problem lately.







WAY TOO MANY folks such as yourself forget that my contract for work is with Y O U!!!!!! NOT with your customer, or your customer's customer.
The guy that stares back at you every morning when you look in the mirror. 
I really don't give a damn why you didn't get paid, that is not my problem. I did the work, now I want paid for it. 
I've eaten invoices or partial invoices when the guy that did the work still got paid. Sucks?????? hell yes it does. But thats what its like to be an ethical business operator.




Example...... You go to the bank for a small home equity loan for some remodeling. You put the project out for bids and the guys start the work. They do good work and finish the work and then turn in the bill.
Suddenly the bank when it comes time to pay says well we just ran your credit score again and its a little too low to give you the full amount you were wanting. Now its $5000 less. Sorry about that.
Try stiffing your remodel contractors for $5000 and see what happens.
Just because the bank won't pay the full loan amount does not mean you are off the hook for paying the contractors!

Works the same way in P&P, but so so many folks have forgotten this.


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2012)

thanohano44 said:


> Everybody has a business model and an idea how to make money. This just so happens to be his. This helps the banks and nationals save on their bottom line and remove responsibility from them. Plain and simple.


Agreed....
Doesn't change the fact it's another hand in the cookie jar...
The type of hand is what is open to interpretation...


----------

